# North American fishing Club



## basstender10.6 (Jul 19, 2011)

I keep receiving things in the mail to become a member of this organization. They say they will give me free fishing equipment to keep and try out and all I have to do is fill out a rating card on how well it preformed. They say I will get rods, fish finders, tackle boxes, lures, clothing. It costs $1 per month At first it sounds like bull but is anyone a member?


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 19, 2011)

I had friend who did it & hated it! They would send stuff out all the time "to review it" & if he did not send it back by certain time they would bill him for it. Even if sent it back he got billed sometimes. (Kinda like the time life things, you get product of month if you like it keep it & it will be billed to you if not send it back by certain date.) He attempted to cancel & they would not quit. Called several time & they kept sending him bills. They even took him to collection agency & screwed up his credit. 

They may not be like that with everyone but that was his experiance.

Here's few more same stories:
https://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/mailers-c416539.html


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wallijig said:


> I had friend who did it & hated it! They would send stuff out all the time "to review it" & if he did not send it back by certain time they would bill him for it. Even if sent it back he got billed sometimes. Kinda like the time life things, you get product of month if you like it keep it & it will be billed to you if not send it back by certain date. He attempted to cancel & they would not quit. Called several time & they kept sending him bills. They even took him to collection agency & screwed up his credit.
> 
> They may not be like that with everyone but that was his experiance.
> 
> ...


Wow thaks for sharing. Seemed to good to be true, but decided to run it by you guys. I guess i will keep the stickers they gave me and move on. To bill you if you dont return it is not at all fair considerig they said in the welcoming letter they wouldn't. This is fishing gear, you are going loose some crankbaits and lurea, to be billed if not returned is just crule


----------



## Dragonman (Jul 19, 2011)

Reminds me of the CD of the month thing i used to do. it took forever for them to quit sending me cds.


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 19, 2011)

It definitely is not worth the money. I signed up for it and have yet to be asked to try something out. The magazine isn't worth a whole lot. I have, however, gotten a ton of swivels, small hooks, and other misc tackle that I rarely ever use.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jul 19, 2011)

cavman138 said:


> It definitely is not worth the money. I signed up for it and have yet to be asked to try something out. The magazine isn't worth a whole lot. I have, however, gotten a ton of swivels, small hooks, and other misc tackle that I rarely ever use.


That stuff is the only plus. Too bad they make it soooo hard to quit as mentioned above


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 19, 2011)

It's a money making scam and the magazine sucks IMO. I do like the license holder they send when their soliciting their stuff.

NA hunting club is the same bunch


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jul 19, 2011)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> It's a money making scam and the magazine sucks IMO. I do like the license holder they send when their soliciting their stuff.
> 
> NA hunting club is the same bunch


Na fishing has 400,000 members, i wonder what percentage of them actualy recieve stuff and are satisfie.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jul 20, 2011)

Haha, I was also "hassled" by them for a little bit, only thing I got that was any good was a sweet little zipper pull that I still use.


----------



## lbursell (Jul 20, 2011)

Two Words:







Rip







Off


----------



## lswoody (Jul 20, 2011)

Been a member for about 6 months. They sent me a book to try and if I liked it I could keep it and pay for it or I could send it back. I sent it back and asked them not to send anything else that I would have to pay for. I went with the 3 yr. membership and paid $36 for it. But I got a scale, a few rapala lures, some Berkley fishing line and $20 in rebates for gasoline. The magazine is ok, the online stuff is pretty neat and there are daily contest you can enter online. There is also a forum that I don't get on much. I haven't recieved anything to "field test" yet. To me it is not a bad deal. But not sure if I will renew or not. I also have the option to cancel my membership within the first yr. and will receive a full refund for all dues paid.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 20, 2011)

I too am being hassled by them right now. I'm waiting to receive enough mail from them that the postage added up will amount to a membership. Then, I'll call them and tell them it would have been easier for them to just give me a free membership instead of wasting all their money on postage.

:LOL2:


----------



## azekologi (Jul 20, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I too am being hassled by them right now. I'm waiting to receive enough mail from them that the postage added up will amount to a membership. Then, I'll call them and tell them it would have been easier for them to just give me a free membership instead of wasting all their money on postage.
> 
> :LOL2:



:LOL22: 

Fender! You're my new HERO! Saving the mail until their spent postage adds up to a membership....then calling them and asking for a free membership....AWESOME! I'm gonna have to try that out one some of my solicitors!

You MUST post and tell us how the call went...I'd love to hear about it regardless of the outcome!

Kudos!


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 20, 2011)

A better way to deal with unsolicited mail. 
Look for a prepaid return postage. 
Attach it to a brick and drop it in the mail. They are required by law to pay the shipping.


----------



## 200racing (Jul 20, 2011)

^^^^
https://officeofstrategicinfluence.com/bulkmailer/


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 20, 2011)

lol never knew that site existed. 

I know becuase I worked for a direct marketing printing company. We produced about 8 billion pieces of mail per year. Each piece is personalized, in that it has your name and address, etc. Most are for companies like State Farm, Caterpillar, American Family, etc. We had the post office come to our facility to weigh verify the mail, 1% tolerance or they kick the semi-load. We loaded teh semi and it would deliver to post offices across the country, that post office would unload and sort the pallets to each post office in teh surrounding area, each sub-post office would break down the pallet and distribute the trays to each letter carrier. Each letter carrier would open up the tray and the first piece was addressed to the first person on thier route, second piece to second person, etc, assuming everybody on thier route got mail from that insurance company. 

Now the return address was our facillity address. Yes, the undeliverable mail would be returned to us. We would either trash it, or sort and record the address and report the address to the company who paid for the mailing. If the ocmpany paid for us to sort out the bad addresses we would, otherwise it would get trashed. Now lets put this into perspective. Imagine a 10,000,000 piece mailing. 10% return rate. Companies put money into a postal account to cover the cost of return mail. As the post office processes the mail, the account is charged. Granted its a discounted rate due to bulk, however a brick is a brick is a brick and no doubt will suck funds out of that account pretty quick. 

I see the site recommends a box, screw that, just tape the prepaid return address to the brick. There is a different rate for oversized mail. Even a reply card with the prepaid return address works, again tape it to a red brick. 


and yes, we received some interesting things. Some people send us all thier junk mail. All we did was dump it in the trash. The company never saw it, however they did pay for it. :mrgreen:


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jul 21, 2011)

That is absolutely awesome!


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 21, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> A better way to deal with unsolicited mail.
> Look for a prepaid return postage.
> Attach it to a brick and drop it in the mail. They are required by law to pay the shipping.



I HAVE DONE THIS WITH SAND IN THE ENVELOPE


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 21, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > A better way to deal with unsolicited mail.
> ...



I have done this with their mailing shredded. I hate Capitol One - they screwed me for 200+ dollars with a sweep/ overcharge of $5 which created an overdraft penalty, which created a overdraft fee cause. I guess their software only let the overdraft fees compound 2x. Then whild trying to get it sorted out, I had a late fee + overdraft penalty and 2nd overdrawn fee created by the penlaty + daily overcharge penalty which created a second overcharge charge each time. Yes, it was terrible of them, I owed somewhere around $400 in charges for a $5 sweep charge that never needed to happen, they knocked some off, but it was still in excess of $200. I cancelled the card, and interest promptly went to 39% (or some ungodly number). 

All that to say, I shred EACH and EVERY application for a Capitol One card and send it back. The last time I shredded ALL my junk mail and stuffed the envelope full and sent it back. I left my name on the outside and told them to &^%$ @$%. Must have been the timing cause I have never heard from any capitol one again.

Back To the topic though, I was thinking of joining - thanks for the heads up of the scam!


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jul 21, 2011)

This all sounds like fun, i got to try it some time to some one who pi$$ed me off


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been a Life Member of The NAFC since 1995. I've not been scammed once. I recieved a nice rainsuit for becoming a life member. It remained waterproof for about 10 years of brutal abuse,now it's a windbreaker. There have been a FEW times that I had a problem with them sending unwanted items. The books were always sent back,with not much problems. You just have to remember that if you didn't ask for the item and they send it to you -IT is yours to keep.
One more thing,If you join just to get FREE stuff:Then your in for a letdown. I never expected too much,so there has been no disappointment here. It is what it is.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 21, 2011)

S&MFISH said:


> I've been a Life Member of The NAFC since 1995. I've not been scammed once. I recieved a nice rainsuit for becoming a life member. It remained waterproof for about 10 years of brutal abuse,now it's a windbreaker. There have been a FEW times that I had a problem with them sending unwanted items. The books were always sent back,with not much problems. You just have to remember that if you didn't ask for the item and they send it to you -IT is yours to keep.
> One more thing,If you join just to get FREE stuff:Then your in for a letdown. I never expected too much,so there has been no disappointment here. It is what it is.




That sounds more like a reasonable program. 
I did the Casette of the month club way back when, and continued my membership when it changed to CD of the month. Never had a problem.


----------



## dougdad (Jul 21, 2011)

their a rip off just like their sister club the North american hunting club


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for this post. I just received solicitation from the North American Fishing Club and was wondering if it was worth it. I will be filing this under recycle asap.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 7, 2011)

With the economy the way it is, and companies worried about the profit margin, junk mail might be slowing down a bit. Just a thought, lol.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 7, 2011)

yep this takes me back in the day, 

well since 99 i have been club free because of the net!

example, i joined a heck of a place for free back in "07", i have access to all the fishing info i can get instantly and have gotten free stuff here and there too, its called "tinboats.net"

plus i can chit chat with the owner, heck he ain't so bad :LOL2: :wink:


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 7, 2011)

What I find surprising is the different replies to this North American fishing/hunting clubs. Some have not had good luck where others had had no issues at all.

Wonder if it is due to individual state laws, how they can operate in different states, or due due expectations of members?


----------



## SVOMike86 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> I did the Casette of the month club way back when



What's a cassette? :wink:


FishingBuds said:


> yep this takes me back in the day, well since 99 i have been club free because of the net!
> example, i joined a heck of a place for free back in "07", i have access to all the fishing info i can get instantly and have gotten free stuff here and there too, its called "tinboats.net" plus i can chit chat with the owner, heck he ain't so bad :LOL2: :wink:


 =D> =D> =D>


----------



## kycolonel138th (Aug 11, 2011)

:USA1: Joined last year. I liked it at first then came the books. I sent them back they kept sending bills for months. Then they wanted me to be a life member, I did not reply so they kelp sending me bills. #-o


----------



## basstender10.6 (Aug 11, 2011)

kycolonel138th said:


> :USA1: Joined last year. I liked it at first then came the books. I sent them back they kept sending bills for months. Then they wanted me to be a life member, I did not reply so they kelp sending me bills. #-o


Doe it cost any money to end the items back?


----------



## Jim (Aug 11, 2011)

FishingBuds said:


> yep this takes me back in the day,
> 
> well since 99 i have been club free because of the net!
> 
> ...



:LOL2: :beer:


----------



## basstender10.6 (Aug 11, 2011)

Jim said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> > yep this takes me back in the day,
> ...


I couldn't agree more =D> =D> =D>


----------



## kycolonel138th (Aug 12, 2011)

:USA1: No their was no cost to send anything dack.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 15, 2011)

Forgot to mention and I guess they still do it, but when I would get a North American Patch or anything with the American logo, on the back it would say "made in china" :LOL2: That killed me =D>


----------



## basstender10.6 (Aug 15, 2011)

FishingBuds said:


> Forgot to mention and I guess they still do it, but when I would get a North American Patch or anything with the American logo, on the back it would say "made in china" :LOL2: That killed me =D>


haha, of course!


----------



## kycolonel138th (Aug 16, 2011)

:USA1: I have ribbons and medals that say made in China. And they wonder why we have no jobs in the USA. :x


----------

